# powerbook G4 quel config?



## hjanlin (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau chez mac, j'ai un powerbook G4 17 pouces 1,5GHz 2 go de ram vitesse du bus 167 MHz disque dur 80g. 
Je souhaite savoir quel os au max que je peut utiliser 10.5.8? 
quel version de photoshop ? 
quel version de final cut ? 
ou je peut trouver un graveur interne car il lit mais ne grave plus ? 
combien d'espace sur le disque dur libre pour qu'il tourne correctement ?

D'avance je vous remercie


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2011)

10.5.8
la CS2 fonctionne de sûr, p'têt la CS3 aussi, j'avais aussi testé une beta de la CS4
final cut, je ne sais pas, je n'utilise pas
pour le graveur, tu peux passer par un externe, c'est nettement moins cher en Usb, mais tu ne pourras pas booter dessus en cas de soucis.
L'espace vraiment mini qu'on doit laisser et au moins multiplier par 2 est celui de la mémoire virtuelle. Il faut voir après avoir bien chargé l'ordi dans "aller au dossier : /var/vm" en faisant le total des "swapfile"


----------

